# Please help, ipod, s.o.s.



## omgplzhelp (Mar 25, 2012)

*Please help!!!* My ipod touch fell in water yesterday for a slip second! I put it in rice for a day and a half, not attempting to turn it on.And today on my ipod it just ha s the picture to plug it into itunes! I tried! IT SAID IT NEEDED ME TO UNLOCK MY STUPID IPOD! I cnt get it off the one stupid screen! I cnt unlock it, i need help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Look for a local reputable cell phone repair company and get an estimate on what it would cost to fix the iPod Touch.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or an Apple store if there is one near you.


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds like the memory has been wiped or its been reverted to factory default. As said above, take it to your nearest apple store or contact their customer support to see what they suggest you do.


----------

